# TT RS vs RS5 - Drag race vid



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Quick video showing the TT RS against the RS5.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would has the RS5 pls.. you can keep the 0.1 to 62 difference


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Had a new fugly RS5 pull up beside me in my humble TTS a couple of months back - launch engaged... as he did as well... result? He could only get level, not past me. Childish I know, but it put a smile on my face - I suspect if he'd had a bit more road he would have crept past, but he didn't


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shows how close these fractions of a second is and how little that difference makes in the real world..
its all penis numbers

And you assume he did :wink:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

There's your bargain chaps...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not kidding, 10k more for twice the car and a much nicer place to be  
Looks like the real RS has a unique body with a wider stance and flared arches

Laughable how over priced the TT is. Needs to be starting at a list of 45k and with more options on and with the 12-15% discount still. Otherwise Audi can keep TTrs they won't see my wallet opening for it and clearly many others given they've still not cleared the decks of unsold examples.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Starting to think you don't like the TT RS Toshiba :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It would be great - well ok at the right price just like the MK2 was. But it is what it is and Audi just couldn't be arsed to do it (or the RS3) right. Slap a badge and an exhaust on, some red trim done.. BMW never do that with M cars.. 0-60 doesn't make it great, top and bottom of it is it doesn't drive or handle better than the S and that's wrong for a car with the RS badge.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Out of interest what do you think of the F-type?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Like the look, never driven one in truth so I don't know. I would short list one for sure. The drive/feel is the big one for me.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You've only got to look at the adverts to tell what direction Audi are going in...

Family friendly in a squishy kind of way,more 
Laura Ashley than Anne Summers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ann Summers, I'm just on their now "looking for cars" will be my excuse.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

i fancy Agent Provocateur more than Laura Ashely..... That's it the RS will have to go lol


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Woah, that TT killed the RS5, like proper walked away.  , Guess the RS is for cruising...


----------

